# Do i need to install a 50A power inlet box?



## Thanksinadvance (May 1, 2020)

I currently have a 30A power inlet box outside and planning to buy a WGen9500. If i want to power A/C and other stuff is it fine keeping the 30A or do i need to replace it with a 50A inlet box?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanksinadvance said:


> I currently have a 30A power inlet box outside and planning to buy a WGen9500. If i want to power A/C and other stuff is it fine keeping the 30A or do i need to replace it with a 50A inlet box?


9500W = 39.6A @ 240V and 12,500W = 52.1A
You'll want to upgrade the inlet and inlet breaker to 50A to make full use of what you're paying for.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

in a pinch you could just use the L14R 30 amp outlet on the gen set..
but if you plan on using the 14-50R 50 AMP then up grade the system
pm me I found a good source for 6/4 soow copper cable in the Midwest!!
they also have larger 4/4 soow copper cable too!
the first shipment arrived thurs, real good name brand cable!
1/2 price of the local electrical wholesale place!
and was even shipped free!! a real wow!!
I used marinco twist locks. let me know if you need a good parts list!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea thanks do a site survey for power!!
write down every thing you plan on running during an outage.
tags on the equipment help..
but the meters are the best way.
plan the project, and take the number and add another 30% to that and that should be your genset power required as a constant 24/7 running current.
you can never have too much power available..
it is all about the cost per KW when on gen set power..
fuel cost is one of the big factors, then there is the fuel availability! 
that is why I always say buy a tri fuel setup.. then you have choices of fuel.
cost per kwh, or therms or BTU per run hour.
diesel is the lowest cost to run
then gasoline
natural gas
then liquid propane
that is as of april 2020..
storage of the fuel is the big issue!
now with the bio diesel bug in the fuel.. diesel is expensive to deal with on repairs.

every gen system has a fault.. as well as grid power...
just do the math, take the time to plan the system!
and yes over kill on wire size is a good thing!


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Am I missing something???
Iowagold said "PM me."
I cannot find that function on the new forum.
Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

tabora said:


> 9500W = 39.6A @ 240V and 12,500W = 52.1A
> You'll want to upgrade the inlet and inlet breaker to 50A to make full use of what you're paying for.


Agreed. 

Id really like to see a proper load test of these westinghouse gens. 457cc engine on a generator rated at 9500 watts continuous.... Embellished ratings really get on my nerves. I would make certain that that your continous load demand doesnt exceed 7500watts if you are going to use that particular generator. 

If you plan to run your A/C, install a soft start unit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> Am I missing something???
> Iowagold said "PM me."
> I cannot find that function on the new forum.
> Can someone please enlighten me?


hover or click on a persons name for the message function.
that is the pm on this forum setup


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Id really like to see a proper load test of these westinghouse gens. 457cc engine on a generator rated at 9500 watts continuous.... Embellished ratings really get on my nerves. I would make certain that that your continous load demand doesnt exceed 7500watts if you are going to use that particular generator.
> 
> If you plan to run your A/C, install a soft start unit.


lol that is an easy thing to do!!
buy one and drop ship it to me!!
I can load the heck out of it here with the 200kw load bank!!
lol!
yea it has steps switches lol!!
the cool thing I modified it for inrush last year...
kinda cool function!
yea If you want to donate a gen set for independent testing send it over!

we have trashed a few gens last two years when we tested them...
trying to get bench marks for some custom systems..
the client wanted to use the low cost gen sets for custom power..
yea I had guided them to a few good known good tested gen sets..
they were not in the price range they wanted to be..
so I offered if they donated them I would run the tests.. 
we run them till they shoot craps!! lol!!
and do that they did!!
1/2 of rated power output for 48 hours of run time... they over heated at 18 hours in to testing!!

the gen set that worked was the Honda eu7000is... it passed with flying colors!!
our destruction test failed when we used royal purple 5/30 oil and custom filtration of the oil as well as the large air filter system. magnets in the oil system to catch junk and an oil cooler with a temp controlled fan. 
we were at 5000 hours or over 208 days of rated load, and just changing out the special designed dual oil filter at 1000 hours when it was due. top off refill the oil tank when it was low..
we ran on natural gas, super clean burn!!

at the end of the test a tear down and inspection of all parts!
every thing looked good. I bet it would to have ran another 5k hours easy!!

yea the mfg's are missing the market for Good inverter gens with a spin off oil filter..
make the units able to run at least a year on one oil change...
but have a filter setup that could be changed quick with an indicator of performance.

our new cars have oil life sensors now!
same on them!! if you change out the just the oil filter when you are at 50% life
it keeps it cleaner!!
and use the WIX brand filters... they have more filter material in them.

yea if you want testing I can handle that!!
take up a collection!! buy the gen and ship it here!


----------

